# Tramadol and Diazepam= wiped. Miserable!



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Tramadol can really mess with you especially if you miss a dose or try to discontinue it. It put me in this really strange state of mind - energy, focus, jitters, couldn't sleep at night, euphoria. 

I ended up taking it for two years because my body was so dependent on it. I had to work with a compounding pharmacy to slowly reduce the dose, otherwise I would get really sick.

I'm not familiar with the other medication.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Diazepam = Valium, will make you very sleepy. Try cutting the dose in half and see if that still works without making you flat. Not familiar with tramadol, I've never taken it. 

I'm very familiar with shoulder surgery, all 4 of the tendons that make up the rotator cuff and my labrum were shredded and are now held in place by titanium screws and pins. Kind of like you, I had a prior history of injury to the joint and tendons, and a horse knocked me down and I landed hard on the arm which basically finished the destruction. I tried physical therapy for a while but when my arm started to just fall out of the socket, it was time for surgery. 

The labrum is soft tissue that lines the glenoid and can be torn and starts catching when the shoulder is moved and causes a lot of pain and destabilization of the joint. The rotator cuff holds everything in place and when you tear it up enough, then your arm/shoulder starts spontaneously dislocating. Hurts like H*LL! 

The surgery is no piece of cake but compared to the pain you're in now, it's a whole lot better after the surgery. Have the anesthetist give you a "block", it will help with post op pain quite a bit, if you decide to have the surgery. Ice packs are your best friend post op. 

Just remember that, as good as it will feel once it's fixed, it's never as good as it was brand new. If it's your dominant arm (and that's the most common), remember you'll have to be fairly careful from now on or you can re-injure it. It's been close to 10 years since I had my surgery, and from having horses yank on me, I'm having some problems and may have to go back to see the ortho doc again if it gets any worse.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I had to come off the tramadol last tuesday. I won't go in to details, but it messed with me big time. I was also having the feelings of euphoria, great moods, sleeping 4hrs and coping absolutely fine on it all.. and then Tuesday I think my body just went WOAH ENOUGH.

The 24hrs I stopped taking it to show the physio how much pain I was in was dreadful, and I'd only been on it two weeks. I apologised to her, saying I was feeling clammy and sweaty.. she asked what I had been on etc and said its completely normal, and that it was my bodie's witrdrawal symptoms.

I just had to lock myself in my office for twenty minutes, conked out completely and woken up feeling better, but still exhausted.

I can't take a lower dose of diazepam, unfortunately. The muscle spasm in my neck and shoulder is so severe, that nothing else is helping. He was considering putting me on a higher dose. I said I'm high as a kite as it is, I don't need more kookie tablets.

Tramadol can also make you sleepy, or give you the euphoria feeling. I think now two are combined that it has just knocked my for six.

Physio believes I dislocated it again when the horse pulled me. The MRI in 2008 showed fluid, and that the muscle and tendon repair was 'normal' for that thype of injury. Naturally I will never have full range of movement.

Currently, with thumbs forward, I can get my arm to 90o and that is it. It's all muscle related. If I lie down and relax, the physio can take my arm over my head. The pain reaches through my shoulder blade, through the joint, over the top, armpit and down under my arm to my elbow.

She believes severe tendonitis, and damage to the labram...bankart lesion? All I know is that minus the wonderful painkillers, I am a complete cripple. I can deal with pain, but it literally has me in tears.

Unfortunately, she can't test as she would because I am in so much pain, and if I am on the painkillers I can't feel it.. so its just a case of waiting for the MRI.

I had it pinned when I had the accident for eight months, I am just very much hoping they don't have to operate again as it puts future plans of the army completely out of the picture for me.

Better to get it fixed now than wait ):

Dreamcatcher, thank you for all the info. I will let you know if it comes to the op. Not scared of it, just pretty miserable that I am stuck not being able to do anything right now. I can't run, workout and most of all I can't ride.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Reading this with great interest……my surgery is scheduled for a couple of weeks. Not looking forward to it for sure….nor am I looking forward to not being able to ride once the weather gets warm. But-if I don't get it fixed-pretty much riding bridle less and bareback, as my right arm is pretty useless. Mine is labrum as well as a bone spur, and has also been gong on for years, off and on. We can get through this together, Duffy! I really do not take much for pain-some non-steroidals, but I would rather be in pain than puke from the meds. 

Stocking up on ice packs,(i.e. frozen peas and corn) will remember to ask for the block….I remember my doc did that when I had a wrist surgery and it DID help. I am also looking into herbals that help keep inflammation down…..I have taken then with previous surgeries and I think they help. Arnica is one, but last year I took something else-just little brown caps the MD handed me….so will need to find out what those were for this surgery (different doc).


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I take tramadol daily for joint pain. Ive been taking it regular now for about six months.I call them my happy pills. I do manage on about 4-5 hours of sleep per night, never thought it could be due to the meds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I took diazepam once, and I was lethargic for two days and i said never again. It was awful. I don't have any advice, just can offer my condolences on the drug end as I know how it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

One of my students was on diazepam recently - made her totally loopy lol. Not sleepy at all though...

Hoping you feel better soon there miss! And that you don't have to wait for eons to get surgery and everything done. If so, I have a stapler and some rum, I'll just fly over and we can fix it LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh FnB! That sounds so painful!! Please keep in touch with me? I will PM you, I am really interested to see how it goes and what they do (if you don't mind sharing!) so I can prep myself. The OP doesn't worry me, I've had two on my shoulder and appenicitis. So if it comes to that, it comes to that.
What is a block??
German's are MASSIVELY in to their homeopathic stuff, and arnica helps with bruising and swelling which would make sense. I use it on me and the horses  Diazepam is supposed to stop you being depressed too, but not being able to ride is making me feel all pathetic and sad. Got in to work this morning, and was making my coffee and ran to the toilet.. I was about to burst in to tears because I didn't say goodbye to Rufus, my dog, this morning on my way out to work?! Bizzare.

OutOfTheLoop, I can only put it down to the pills. I normally sleep 7+ hours to be alive the next day. But the tramadol keeps me up, and wakes me up in the night. My ears ring too, and I have pretty bizzare dreams at times. But I find myself extremely pro-active when I take them with coffee! Minus the diazepam, of course. I had Burn's night (Scottish thing) in our mess a couple of weeks ago.. and had two glasses of wine... felt great!!! Though I would, of course, never recommend drinking on medication...

Anebel, my lovely, I like the idea of rum and staples!! I'm not loopy on it. I am a bit slow. My words come out a bit jumbled, and I fell in to the fridge door last night when I was stood still! I am just exhausted and feel like I am running through glue. Funnily enough I went to the gym last night and did 20mins on the cross trainer, and twenty mins on a sitting bike thing.. and when I got home felt great and sorted my pig sty of a room out!


I DON'T LIKE PILLS ):


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Personally, I took Valium (Diazepam) ONCE for a back injury years ago. Took 1/2 a tablet and was almost comatose for hours. I am not sure why they have you on it, unless you are having lots of muscle spasms? It also is known for working the opposite on some folks-sort of like ACE works opposite sometimes. Just to be aware of. I have had enough surgeries that I normally am not at all nervous….except the last one was AWFUL, unfortunately, so I am a bit freaked out this time.
I have messaged my last surgeon to see what the homeopathic capsules were and will let you know when I find out, otherwise, arnica it will be pre and post op. A block is actually a nerve block done during the surgery using a local anesthesia right on the surgical site and it lasts for hours after the surgery and really helps with the initial pain. That way you wake up from the anesthesia and are not all of a sudden "OMG!!!!"…..you at least wake up and it comes on more gradually, giving you a chance to take something and get ahead of the pain. The key to pain control is to keep taking the med…..not let it wear off so that the pain gets bad, at least initially postop. Keeping up with it also controls the anxiety regarding the onset of the pain, which as a key component of the pain cycle. Starting to sound too much like a nurse here……..but it works.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

It is for a huge muscle spasm in my neck and shoulder. Without the painkillers, the pain in my head, neck, shoulder and back is so bad I throw up. It's only a 'weak' dose too. Blurgh. I just want to sleeeep.

I have the physio again tomorrow at 11. I will stop taking my pills this afternoon to see if there is any difference from last week to this week with having had the diazepam and with the other exercises from the exercise rehab instructor.

I think there is the possibility I have had this before, when I had the initial surgery for the shoulder, and then the removal of the metal work. I will double check, however, if they decide that is what is going to happen. A big part of me is hoping it will be fixed through intensive physio and careful build up of exercise.


We will see!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Fingers crossed for good results. Even if it is just a small change in your ROM (range of motion) that is a good thing.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My physio appointment yesterday went really badly. Came off my pills again so she could check all my pain and lack of range!
I fell asleep at 8pm, woke up by my mother at 7am for work. Got a shower... And went back to bed. Withdrawal from the meds and in so much agony.

My dad picked me up for my appointment, and I had a complete meltdown. I think this is largely to the withdrawal and pain, but I am so tired of this. It's been nearly five weeks.

Dad came in to reception of the whole doc/ physio center and demanded a copy of my medical records. My other half (who fantastically is a lawyer) is helping me write a complaint against the medical center, however I have warned off my physio that she will be praised to the hilt for everything she has done. It's a small community and people like to twist things.

I went for my appointment with the lovely physio. She took one look at me and said.. Something isn't right... Meltdown two. She said ignore the system, go straight to hospital. She is fuming for me.

Off we go. Because I have an MRI booked next week, they said there is little they can do, but were worried the medical center hadn't sent me for X-rays. He tested my lack of movement, which is what I have decided to call it. I was rushed through everyone else.

Turns out the tendon which is supposed to hold the head of the humerus (the ball in the socket) down is somehow very very damaged. There is little space between that and the clavicle bone, and it keeps hitting it. However, the doc feels there is much more going on. He has removed me from the care of the army medicals system, and I am now under the care of the hospital orthopedic specialist. Well...the army get to pay for it!

But, it looks like I will be having an operation. When, and how much for I don't yet know. At least it is a step forward, but I was hoping so much I didn't need to go down that route.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Icky!! 

At least you have some Drs that know what the heck they are doing now and hopefully you'll be on the mend soon.

Surgery is not that bad! You get to nap for a bit and then wake up and have an excuse to eat too much ice cream  And yell at your sister and make her fetch things for you and stay home all day and get snuggles from Rufus  

I'm crossing fingers for you that you can get patched up good as new!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It sounds like your damage is very similar to what mine was. The good news is, after about 6 months, you get 95-97% of your range of motion back and all of the strength. Until recently, when I had another horse yank the fire out of me, I have had 0 pain, zip, nada, zero and could do anything I pleased. If you can get aqua therapy there, it helped with my ROM more than all the other physio, but that was important for the strength and keeping things even by working both sides. 

Good luck!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Icky is one word for it. At least now I know what some of the clunking is!

Feeling a lot brighter this morning, however I think that is all happy pill related. Diazepam is only going to be taken in the evenings when I finish work, and then again before bed. I can't cope on it at work!

I already ate more than my fair share of ice cream yesterday whilst feeling sorry for myself. It wasn't pretty!

The surgery itself doesn't bother me. I've had a few ops over the years and I quite enjoy counting back from ten! Not to mention that German hospitals are fantastic (and so is the food!) It's more the fact that my future plans of becoming an army officer may very well be out of the window, depending on how much they have to do surgery wise. The tendon is the tip of the iceberg. 

Rufus snuggles make EVERYTHING better. Love his goofy face.

DA I am determined to heal properly this time. Every time I'd twinged it after the initial dislocation and fracture in 07 I have rushed to get back in the saddle. It is a blessing in disguise I don't have a horse at the moment!! And I have great physio help too. I will ask about aqua therapy, as I think the army would probably fund that if the hospital told them it would help! (but I am a rubbish swimmer haha).

This is going to have to change from a "how high I get on great painkillers" to an update on how broken I am and how they fix me thread!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well-at least now you have some answers and can be on the road to solution. Yours is much worse than mine, from the looks of it…..we will keep in touch!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> DA I am determined to heal properly this time. Every time I'd twinged it after the initial dislocation and fracture in 07 I have rushed to get back in the saddle. It is a blessing in disguise I don't have a horse at the moment!! And I have great physio help too. I will ask about aqua therapy, as I think the army would probably fund that if the hospital told them it would help! (but I am a rubbish swimmer haha).


The key word here is: P A T I E N C E

Rushing this type of recovery only ends up messing you up worse. The time I spent on rehab was TOTALLY worth it, and all those laps I did swimming the breaststroke really built up my strength, ROM and stamina. I'd do my regular exercises in about 1 hr, depending on if we were doing evals on my improvement and then I'd get in the pool and start swimming. I've always had a love affair with water, so I'd just get in the "zone" and go, sometimes for 2 o r 3 hours. I did a bunch of different exercises in the water, in addition to swimming laps. I'd finish up in the jacuzzi, then go ice for 30 mins and head home. It was more than 6 months before they'd let me raise my arm straight up or do any kind of reaching above level, in any direction. It really paid off, I got almost all of my ROM back, and I think part of that is due to age, you'll probably rehab faster and more fully than I did. I was already over 50 when I had my surgery, youth is definitely on your side.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well-guess it will be a LONG summer for my family doing all the work around here while I swim in the lake…….lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Well-guess it will be a LONG summer for my family doing all the work around here while I swim in the lake…….lol


Well, once you get healed to a certain point, lifting 50 lb bags of feed, mucking out and stuff like that is actually good therapy. Just so long as you're not reaching over your head with any kind of weight, like throwing a bale of hay up to a loft, you can do quite a bit of what you're normally doing. They really didn't want me leading or working horses for ....... 8 months or so? I had my surgery in early Feb and wasn't back to actually working WITH the horses until almost Thanksgiving, I think. And even so, I've still had a couple of horses yank me and undo some of my work, I can feel the hitch and the pain when I move certain ways. 

**Duffy, you might want to think of going to a full service barn that does the tacking & grooming and leading for you, so all you need to do is ride. And only on a "nice" horse, at least until you get into the Army. :wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahh, it is the best excuse in the world to do nothing!!

It is, dream catcher, you are right. I have learnt my lesson from rushing it...look at where that landed me! 

Was very sick at work from the left over dregs of the diazepam last night. Boss heard and sent me home. Slept it off. I can't take it!

And, even worse, I miscalculated my tablets. I thought I have another strip...I only have enough to last until tomorrow lunch. The earliest doc appt they could get me is Monday! Will have to phone, explain and apologies.

Thanks to both of you, this all seems a lot less scary now, and I'm looking forward to being pain free!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> Thanks to both of you, this all seems a lot less scary now, and I'm looking forward to being pain free!


That's the main thing, pain free. By the time I went in, I had to immobilize my arm to keep it in the socket and I'd had a muscle spasm in my neck, down my back and under my shoulder blade for MONTHS, because I didn't know my shoulder had gotten so bad. So, Gigi running through me on Christmas Eve was actually a blessing in disguise because she made things so bad I couldn't ignore them anymore. When she knocked me down, and I landed so hard on my right arm, it just finished blowing things up. I felt better before I left the recovery room. And I haven't missed that muscle spasm!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've got both of those drugs in my cabinet - and a few others as well for when I need extra pain relief - I can only take them at night - no way could I function normally if I took them in the day 
The last time I had severe shoulder pain our GP put me on a short course of steroids - worked 100% and no side effects.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

*Diazepam is the pits!*

Daffy Duck, I feel sorry for you. I had to take Diazepam for a year for back spasms. It is horrible stuff and did a lot of bad things to me mentally. For me anyway it caused depression and I got off it as soon as I could. But if your muscles are spasming you may have to endure it. I tried Lorazepam and it was even worse. I think these drugs are actually designed to treat mental disorders, and they can mess with your mind. So when you describe those meltdowns, I feel for you. After my spasms settled down a little, I was able to take Norco or Vicodin for them -- bad stuff too, but better than Diazepam. I'm thankful to be off all that stuff now. Hope you have a steady recovery.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreamcatcher-I will look forward to chores for sure. Since I only ride and do barn stuff from April through October, this year will probably be pretty much a loss. Thankfully he is one I can get on and just ride and be pretty safe…..he has WAY more whoa than go, and loves to trail ride. 

The neck pain is really awful…..I get that! I am also SO ready for a full night of sleep. It may be drug induced for a bit, but at least I will rest!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry I was quiet over the weekend. I spent thursday lunch time onwards and friday at home.

Friday I went to see the other doc at our place. He is a locum, only in a few days and in high demand. In my drug haze, miscalculated how many I had left. So I made a phonecall and they managed to get me right in.

He was brilliant, and spent 30minutes explaining what sort of operation they would do (grim) and the recovery process. I asked about the diazepam, but I have to stick with it for now. I can't take it first thing in the morning or I won't make it through work. 

This weekend was horrid. Well. Kind of. I have a lovely young man in my life who is the master of distraction. So between feeling sorry for myself to the point of another melt down, and dog walking up around the castle and watching movie after movie and chatting for hours, it wasn't so bad.

Just counting down the days until Thursday and the MRI.

I am just so tired from the lack of sleep, the not knowing, the knowing I have that much pain that is only masked by strong stuff, and what it is doing to my body.

Oh woe is me.

I sound dreadful, I know. I miss my horses. I miss Dubai. I want to breathe horse smells and muck out and just sit on a horse. And now I'm getting blubbery in work.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hang in….the light is at the end of the tunnel, and you are now on the right path, I think.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks FnB.

It's ridiculous. I can only put down all these emotions down to my lovely pills. I don't get this emotional during my lady time.

Sorry guys. Worse things truly happen in life. I'm just burbling away.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hang in there Duffy! You're almost to the MRI and at that point, I betcha things start to roll faster.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I can't remember the last time I felt so down in the dumps. I think its pill related, and not knowing.

One thing is for certain, the guy I am dating is a keeper. He has seen my moods swing from happy as anything to near tears. Thankfully haven't had a melt down on him, but he has been a rock.

Still feel like I could wobble and burst in to tears. Happened again this morning when I was telling a friend that I got blubbery yesterday and had to run to the toilets to mop my face up. 

People are understanding though. 

I have physio tomorrow, and MRI thursday lunchtime. I am sick with nerves for it now. Just can't win.

Roll on good news... or any news.. and progression from there.

I need to go smell a horse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You need answers, and the MRI is the way to get that. That is the only way they will know how to fix you. Stay positive, and keep going forward.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> I need to go smell a horse.


Do yourself a favor and after work, or at lunch, go find a horse and bury your face in his mane. If you need to, sog it up. Cry til you're done. Then wipe your face with his mane, absorb all that horsey smell and the peace that comes with it, take a deep breath and go forward to that MRI on Thurs.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahh dreamcatcher I just broke down reading that and hd to run to the ladies..again! I am a complete mess!!

Today is MRI day.

I stayed with the guy I am dating last night. Had a couple of drinks, spoke through a lot, laughed, moped and he tried to teach my how to play on the xbox. And then conked out completely, which is thankful.

It feels really sore today, especiallya round my shoulder blade, even with the same dose of painkillers that were helping before.

I will update later once I have news.

Thanks so much for all of your support, guys. It means a heck of a lot!!!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> Ahh dreamcatcher I just broke down reading that and hd to run to the ladies..again! I am a complete mess!!
> 
> Today is MRI day.
> 
> ...


Be careful about mixing alcohol with pain killers and muscle relaxers. Hope you get some good news today, or at least make progress toward recovery.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hang in there girl! I'm waiting to hear what they tell you based on the MRI.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Stay strong, friend! 

Were you able to take Dreamcatcher's advice?

How did the MRI go?

Thinking of you


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

MRI.. horrible. I am not claustrophobic by any means, nor a large person.. but that tiny tube, arm held in a sore position and the noise... horrid! Thankfully it only lasted 30 mins.

Then they handed me a CD with the pictures. 

I asked about a consultation.. oh no.. the medical centre didn't book you in for one. We don't know why, they should have done...you have to go back and book one.

6 March I get the pictures looked at.

I went home and buried myself in my huge, fluffy English setter and marked his white fur with mascara and bawled like a baby.

No horses to be seen as of yet, but I am going with my friend to her home in the Highlands today for a week. I'm going to make her take me!

Felt much better after bawling like a small child. Then packed my bags, went to the bowling club and scored for them.. I can't even pick up a tiny ball... they're different to normal balls... think ten pin bowling, almost!

I am not sure how often I will get on here over the next week, but I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I am going to eat and drink (not a lot)

I am okay if I am sensible. I never drink to excess (unless its a big function or we're having movie night in the mess). I had a beer and two shots last night... actually benefited me greatly because I slept like a log!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Waiting for your results…..but with my surgery on the 5th….I may not be here when you get them. Just know I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would be throwin' me an absolute wall eyed FIT at some doctors, Duffy. I can't imagine they'd put you through all that and not have scheduled a consult with the ortho surgeon! For the love of God!


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Late in seeing this thread. Much sympathy on your shoulder issues! sounds dreadful, and you are being such a trooper dealing with it all! I felt that I had to post to say please, please don't have any, not any alcholol while taking the diazepam/Valium or any narcotic pain killers (tramadol). These medications combined with alcohol can kill you. They potentiate each other --makes each one more potent, and makes you in no shape to be any kind of judge of when it's 'enough' (alcohol). 2 mg of valium is a pretty big dose. Please be very cautious!!
Only posted out of concern, hope it is taken that way.

Fay


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You're in my thoughts, friend. I hope you enjoy your time with your friend!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys!!

Still no update, but I wasn't able to get online whilst I was away. A week in the Scottish countryside, by the beach and all that fresh air was just what I needed!

I'm thankfully not on the Diazepam anymore. So no emotional moments!

Reset all my buttons and feeling amazing. Still in a lot of pain without my happy pills, but we can move on Thursday and see whats happening!

In the mean while, my poor mother was rushed to hospital. They say it never rains but it pours aha. She'd had problems with her knee, and then whilst sat on the floor during story time, her knee locked and wouldn't unlock. The school called an ambulance, and to cut a long story short, she ripped the muscles front side and back. She's had them stitched together and now is bed bound for six weeks with an orange foot and a knee brace. She jokinhly said that if I am in for an op we can room share, then at home I can be the legs and she'll be the hands haha!

As for the alcohol, thank you very much for your concern mslady  I did have a couple of drinks every other day and was fine. I drank a couple of glasses of wine two nights in a row and then paid for it the day after. No more induglence now, though.. food and alcohol were abused (as well as my bank account!) last week.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey DaffyDuck, there are other muscle relaxants / spasm relievers besides diazepam, which is a bit of a sledgehammer! Maybe discuss those with your doctor, or get a second opinion. Or do you think your doctor is purposely trying to knock you out for enforced rest maybe?

My chiropractor likes doxylamine succinate for treating muscle spasm. It still makes you sleepy, but not comatose like diazepam. Individual responses obviously vary - but just half a diazepam would be enough to knock me personally out for 12h.


----------

